# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  قرار دادن ردیف در گزارش بوسیله DATAREPORT

## vb341

چطور میتونم در گزارشهائی که با DATA REPORT  . vb 6  میسازم  . در کنار هر رکورد شماره رکورد داشته باشم

----------


## abc_sunboy

with stored procedure in SQL Server you can do that

----------


## vbprogramer

سلام دوست عزیز
من هم همین مشکل را داشتم راههای مختلفی داره البته هیچکدام استاندارد نیست و یه جورایی کلک توش به کار رفته اگر کمی وقت بزاری میتونی برنامه اش رو بنویسی من با استفاده از یک فیلد number در یک رکورد این کار رو انجام دادم به این صورت که هنگام ثبت اطلاعات جدید به آن فیلد اضافه و هنگام حذف از آن کم میکنه و هنگام گزارش گیری در یک text box  در datareport  آن مقادیر را از همان رکورد می خواند و به عنوان شماره ردیف قرار میدهد  
فکر کنم بد گفتم نــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــه    :mrgreen: 
اگر متوجه نشدی بپرس

----------


## SM_Hosseini53

دوست من
متاسفانه راهی بجز کلک مرغابی ندارد یعنی باید قبل از گزارشگیری توسط دستورات sql منظورم alter table است این فیلد را به بانک اضافه کنی و با یکبار پیمایش بانک این فیلد را پر کنی البته در بانک sql server این عمل را میتوان به عنوان stor procedure  تعریف کرد 
موفق باشی

----------


## hmm

همانطوری که قبلا هم گفتم اگه گزارش شما بیش از 100 صفحه نیست :oops: 
میتوانید از رکوردست های مجازی استفاده کنید 
بدین صورت که خود شما یک رکوردست جدید تعریف میکنید مانند ساختار گزارشی که میخواهید و بعد اطلاعات رو پر میکنید و بعد هم سورس گزارش رو اون رکوردست قرار میدهید

----------


## Nabi

حالا چطور میشه دو تا ستونش کرد !!!
یعنی بجای اینکه فیلدها رو زیر هم نشون بده . ستونی نشون بده. 
یا اینکه مثلا همش بشه دوتا ستون ، خط اول سمت چپ شماره یک. سمت راست شماره دو. خط دوم سمت چپ شماره 3 . سمت راست شماره 4  به همین ترتیب تا انتهای فرم


ممنون 
نبی

----------


## amirhosein

اگه می خوای خیلی حال کنی از crystal report  استفاده کن

----------


## meh_secure

اگه این مشکلت حل بشه مشکلات دیگه ای هم هست که خواهی دید.
اگه به Crystal Reports روی بیاری دیگه هیچ مشکلی نمی مونه. D:

----------


## sohrab o

جالب بود اما یه سورس اگه بزارین بهتره

----------


## majjjj

> اگه این مشکلت حل بشه مشکلات دیگه ای هم هست که خواهی دید.
> اگه به Crystal Reports روی بیاری دیگه هیچ مشکلی نمی مونه. D:


چجوری تو کریستال ریپورت فیلدهای گزارش رو بر اساس تاریخ فیلتر کنیم
با تشکر

----------


## saeed_vbvb

> اگه می خوای خیلی حال کنی از crystal report  استفاده کن


منم همین مشکل داشتم بعد از کلی گشت و کلی کلک مرغابی زدن به این نتیجه رسیدم که بهترین کار استفاده از کریستال ریپورته

----------

